# too bad i dont live there



## militarymonark (Jun 23, 2010)

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/1805034572.html


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 24, 2010)

I do      I just google searched bike stores in a 50 mile area last week and found this place.  I haven't made it out there yet but I will.  It's about 50 miles out and the freeways are always jammed going and coming from that area.  I'll let you know how it goes after a visit.


----------



## hd3kmize (Jun 25, 2010)

I've been to her store on a handful of occasions.  The pictures don't always accurately describe her inventory although she does have some decent bikes on occasion.  I will say that she has a pretty good staple of parts, pleasant to work with and reasonable.  She also has a website http://schwinnlynda.com/.  I believe her handle on eBay is "schwinnlady".  If I have an immediate need for parts I sometimes swing by or call since they are local.  Send me a PM if you want some additional perspective.


----------

